# Canon - Old Lenses, New Camera



## ChristinaMarieDely (Aug 25, 2009)

I am new to photography, and brand new to the Photo Forum.  I recently purchased my first camera, a Canon EOS 20D. I do not have much money to purchase lenses yet, however I did inhert an older Canon (FTb QL) that has a 50mm UV lens, 28mm skylight (1B) and a massive C/FD lens.  Is there anything I can purchase that will allow these lenses to work with my new Canon?  Or is this a lost cause?  

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Technically, there are adapters that you can purchase that will allow you to mount older Canon lenses onto newer cameras...but my advice is that it's not worth it (unless you have some really spectacular old lenses).

Your camera is in the Canon *EOS* line and all *EOS* cameras can use all Canon *EF* lenses.  So you could probably find some cheaper EF lenses if you look around.  Also, you can use lenses made by other companies, just make sure they specify that they are for Canon EOS (or EF mount or Canon Auto focus).

The usual advice is look at getting the Canon EF 50mm F1.8 lens.  It's the most affordable Canon lens and has pretty decent image quality.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with Big Mike on this one. Whiile using an adapter is possible; it isn't practical.

The old FD mount lenses for the FTb would require an adapter to mount on a Canon DSLR and the adapter wouldn't provide much in the way of function. Metering is crippled, no auto diaphram action, no autofocus, ... . Its not something for a beginner to deal with.


----------



## Dao (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I learned, the better FD to EF adapter is made with a lens in order to focus to infinity.  So it end up works like a 2x telecoverter.  Not worth the effort.


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2009)

Why not just invest in a good FD body, or even use that FTb and not worry about buying lenses untill you need them and stick with the FD mount lenses you have for the time being?


----------



## dngrov257 (Sep 7, 2009)

Christina,

Unlike Nikon, the is no backward compatibility as Canon abandoned the FD mount in favor of the EOS mount in the late 1980's.  There may be some third-party adapters available, but even if the light meter will couple (probably just in a few modes and only stop-down, if at all), they will not auto focus.

Your best option is to just use the Canon FTb (you will learn more about photography using a mechanical, manual focus camera, than using the digital, or to try to sell the old equipment to raise some money to purchase an EF lens for the 20D.

Don


----------



## Battou (Sep 7, 2009)

dngrov257 said:


> Christina,
> 
> Unlike Nikon, the is no backward compatibility as Canon abandoned the FD mount in favor of the EOS mount in the late 1980's.  There may be some third-party adapters available, but even if the light meter will couple (probably just in a few modes and only stop-down, if at all), they will not auto focus.
> 
> ...



Canon did make an adapter but it was only available to professionals and high end amatures with large inventories of FD glass who where making the transition to the EF mounted EOS bodies. That said they are few and far between and in addition to that, all the reviews I have read on them say that they are seriously lacking in quality and are a poor investment.


----------

